# Holidays



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Am I alone or do other people hate the holidays and the Family get together. Thank god I work and make some nice cake doing it but they still suck.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I work the holidays, always have and always will. I also dislike the holidays too. Maybe when I am married and have a family of my own it will change my out look.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I love the holiday season...the actual days I could live without...but it's much easier not having to choose where we go - since we both are working!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I enjoy the holiday season...Lots of shoplifters that why ya gotta try to get mids this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

I am a scrooge...............


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

When I was young on the job, I enjoyed working the holidays especially the late night shift on New Years morning. Now, I take the holidays off. Can't stand the bull**it domestic calls, etc...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Domestics are the best!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I loved em when my kids were little, and when my grandkids are here I enjoy it. this year is just gonna be a tough one.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Domestics are the best!


I agree with the domestic calls...I look at it this way..On Thanksgiving everyone drinks at the morning football games, then drink at a relative's house as they watch football on television. Usually about 800 at night, all of the relatives realize how much they don't like each other and why they only get together once a year...this is when all of the domestics happen


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I am ascared of Holidays


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Don't piss your life away not caring about the holidays. Lifes too damn short to be working your life away, moneys great yeah but you cant take it with you. Family is first, if you forget that take time off. Use that vacation time you've saved up for the past 5 years and enjoy life. 

....And here come the Dr.Phil jokes


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well said 209!!


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

209 said:


> Don't piss your life away not caring about the holidays. Lifes too damn short to be working your life away, moneys great yeah but you cant take it with you. Family is first, if you forget that take time off. Use that vacation time you've saved up for the past 5 years and enjoy life.
> 
> ....And here come the Dr.Phil jokes


Absolutely agree! I think us "older" folks get it. I love the holidays, especially Christmas.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I love holidays! I love chilling with the family! The men are a bunch of Andy0921's...Always have a good laugh!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

LA copper, 2009 You guys are properly right maybe when I am older I will get it and like the holidays more when I have my own family or I am away from my family but as it is now I just don’t like sitting around with family all day. I think it might be that I already see them a lot so having them for dinner is nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

those who have family around them your very very lucky.. 
dont take them for granted.. some of us will be alone and not out of choice


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

For those of you who dislike the holidays or think they are a drag, remember there are a few thousand men and women who will spend their holdiays in the sand far away from those they love. I know they would give anything to swap with you Grinches. It's only a few days that you have to "suffer" through with your family, maybe try to put aside whatever differences you have and be happy that you're able to be together, free and safe.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Cinderella said:


> those who have family around them your very very lucky..
> dont take them for granted.. some of us will be alone and not out of choice


Cindy you always have an invite at my place.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Harry what a nice thing to say! your a sweetheart.... thank u:kiss:

wish i lived closer lol


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

tomcats said:


> For those of you who dislike the holidays or think they are a drag, remember there are a few thousand men and women who will spend their holdiays in the sand far away from those they love. I know they would give anything to swap with you Grinches. It's only a few days that you have to "suffer" through with your family, maybe try to put aside whatever differences you have and be happy that you're able to be together, free and safe.


Your absolutly right. God bless our Troops!!! My brother is at Kunsan AB, S.Korea, he's stationed there for a year, should be back this spring, can't wait!


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

I work mids so I used to spend a decent amount of time with my 3 kids after they get out of school, but as they get older and hang out with friends or do other after school activites; my time with them lessens. Holidays are a time for family. I dont particulary enjoy time with my in-laws, but the time with my kids is precious.

As is the general theme, be careful what you wish for. You should love the little time you have together with family, especially with the hectic schedules everyone is on.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, there are people who would love to be with their families during the holidays and can't be, but there are also people who would love to be away from their families because certain family members are so unbearable to be around that being strung up by your toes and flogged by naked midgets with horrible halitosis making annoying smacking noises with their lips would be more pleasant.

I would never judge someone for feeling a sense of dread around the holidays when they obviously have a reason for it, just as others have a reason for loving that time of year.

The holidays with my family is always a comedy show... at least now it is. I used to hate them because certain members of my family were such miserable, hateful, awful people that Thanksgiving/Christmas/Easter etc. were times of dread instead of times of joy... but they're dead now, so the holidays have gotten a LOT better! 

This year will be the best ever for me... I married the most wonderful man on Earth and I get to share Christmas with him, our beautiful baby girl and my loving (and very funny) family. Life is good!


----------

